# Space...I need space...



## jjkOC (Mar 7, 2013)

So I am quickly approaching the end of my territorial expansion into all available window real estate, to grow my orchids. I have realized that having an outdoor shelter for my orchids is not realistic, those that are inside get way more attention.

What do you do when this happens? Most of my Collection are Paphs, but I have a good number of gifted Phals. Should I give up my Phals?? But they all have multiple inflorescences full of buds...

I can't give up my Paphs! Nooooooo.... What about the ones that are getting to be multi-growth plants, but isn't that why we grow them, so they can become specimen size?

What should I do? Any recommendations from personal experiences?

Thank you!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Mar 7, 2013)

uhhhh..greenhouse?


----------



## gonewild (Mar 7, 2013)

Get bunk beds and then sleep on the floor.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

Turn to artificial light. I bought wire rack shelves from a department store and use mainly T5s, also use T8s. With the shelves I have, they each give me 6 square feet of growing space with 3 convenient racks. 5 if you had plants on floor under bottom shelf and lights over the top shelf hanging from ceiling or something.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 7, 2013)

The Phals don't need to be on a windowsil. Put them on tables, cabinets etc... elsewhere in the room.

Artificial lighting systems are an option. I know CA has its power issues so you might want to consider LED arrays. These are easy to assemble DIY style: http://www.apsa.co.za/board/index.php?topic=8627.0 You need about 10 000 Lux or about 12 m of LED over a 3 x 1 ft area. Alternatively, I think Ray sells LED units and could better advise you.

Oh, in Orange County shady spots outdoors should be A-OK for orchids. As I understand it, frost doesn't happen down in Orange County.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 7, 2013)

Re-gift the Phals


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 7, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> Turn to artificial light. I bought wire rack shelves from a department store and use mainly T5s, also use T8s. With the shelves I have, they each give me 6 square feet of growing space with 3 convenient racks. 5 if you had plants on floor under bottom shelf and lights over the top shelf hanging from ceiling or something.



I agree!


----------



## eggshells (Mar 7, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Re-gift the Phals



I echo this, get more species slippers (my opinion) :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2013)

like orchidboy said, it's simple enough to make a grow space with shelves. a few orchid club members and myself bought pvc pipe and constructed enclosures that you could surround with plastic, use those big tubs to catch water and put up shelves any which way you would like (tons of them at lowes etc). 
where I used to work, there were tons and tons of rolling carts with moveable posts and shelves. they roll into the greenhouse and then back up to the trucks and then into the stores. any that came back from a store that didn't have any identifying logos on them couldn't be returned (don't know owner) so they often were fair game. i'm not even using one at the moment since I may have to move to another job area again and plants are on tables. cart or shelves can also be right next to window, and lights below the window and multiple shelves of plants in the window. 
if you get a few five-gallon buckets and aquarium pumps, you can use one set to water your plants, and then another to pump out the old water when the tub gets full (and you can use the water in the tub to help provide humidity, and if you want to you can put an aquarium heater in the tub water in winter to help heat and humidify)

I wouldn't re-gift the phals  they are probably more loyal bloomers than the 'others' (heh) and have sentimental value and can be stuffed under lights happily when not blooming


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2013)

Hahhahhahhahhahahahahaaha...space.


----------



## jjkOC (Mar 7, 2013)

These are all good suggestions... I never thought to put my Phals in different areas. And the rolling cart idea is a possibility. Definitely if I invest in artificial lighting it would have to be LED-based.

As for frost... we do get it here in OC. Actually, it can get quite cold in winter (no pun intended for the Midwesterners/Eastcoasters and Europe). I imagine many people think California is sunny and in the low 70s all the time, well... it is much of the time, but not always...


----------



## bullsie (Mar 7, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hahhahhahhahhahahahahaaha...space.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

On a more serious note.... I've heard of closets 'modified'. Basements lit up.


----------

